#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Υλικά εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης

## GEORGEMECH

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,

Είμαι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός και θέλω να κάνω εξωτερική θερμομόνωση στο σπίτι μου.
Επειδή όμως δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα γιατί εργάζομαι σε βιομηχανία θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας.
Με έχουν μπερδέψει και οι μηχανικοί και οι καταστηματάρχες που πουλάνε τα μονωτικά.
Άλλοι μου λένε να βάλω εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη , άλλοι μου λένε διογκωμένη. Μου λένε ότι η διογκωμένη τραβάει νερο και σε λίγα χρόνια κάνει πτυχώσεις και άλλοι ότι η διογκωμένη είναι κατάλληλη για το εξωτερικό ενώ για Ελλάδα κατάλληλη είναι η εξηλασμένη. Επίσης παίζουν  ρόλο και η πυκνότητα της διογκωμένης.  Το πάχος που θα βάλω θα είναι 5 - 6 cm. Οι τοίχοι έχουν εσωτερικά Dow 3 cm ενώ ο φέρων οργανισμός είναι εντελώς αμόνωτος και το χειμώνα  δοκάρια και κολώνες που έχουν προσανατολισμό στο βορρά έχουν υγροποίησεις.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν να πούμε ότι όλες οι διογκωμένες πολυστερίνες δεν είναι το ίδιο.
Αναζήτησε τα τεχνικά φυλλάδια για να λάβεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Θεωρώ ότι η εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη πλεονεκτεί σ' όλα τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά όσον αφορά την εξωτερική θερμομόνωση εκτός από ένα σημαντικό. Την αντίσταση σε διάχυση υδρατμών (βλ. συντελεστή μ, όσο μικρότερος τόσο καλύτερα), που αντανακλά το πόσο "αναπνέει" ένα κτήριο. 
Γι αυτό και μόνο τον λόγο θα προτιμούσα τη διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη.

Μπορούμε βέβαια να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τις δυο!
Στην πρώτη στρώση που είναι η ζώνη αναπήδησης του νερού να τοποθετήσουμε εξηλασμένη και στις υπόλοιπες πιο πάνω, διογκωμένη.

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι έχουμε και την γραφιτούχα πολυστερίνη εκτός των άλλων δύο.
Καθώς και ότι πέρα από τις κλασικές συμπαγείς πλάκες πολυστερίνης έχουμε και τις διάτρητες, π.χ. βλ. *ΕΔΩ*. Οι πλάκες αυτές προσφέρουν ακόμα καλύτερη διαπνοή.

Ενδιαφέρον και το θέμα *ΑΥΤΟ*, αν δεν το έχεις ήδη διαβάσει.

----------

dn102

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Συνεπώς προτείνεις στο ισόγειο να τοποθετήσουμε εξηλασμένη και στους υπολοιπους ορόφους διογκωμένη, σωστά; Χμμ, καλή λύση! Στην επόμενη μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ θα το εφαρμόσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Πρώτη στρώση, όχι πρώτη στάθμη (όροφο).
Ζώνη αναπήδησης είναι τα πρώτα 60εκ.
Όχι μόνο στο ισόγειο, αλλά και στους ορόφους αν έχουμε εξώστες.

----------


## Analogws

Λόγω ΑΠΘ και πανεπιστημιακών συγγραμμάτων και σημειώσεων ήμουν και είμαι υπέρ των εξηλασμένων. 

Ωστόσο τώρα που κατασκευάζω ένα κτίριο με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις θερμομόνωσης άρχισα να καλοβλέπω την γραφιτούχα διογκωμένη (Neopor EPS100) λόγω χαμηλού λ (0,031-0,032 ) αλλά και τιμής.

Για την διαπνοή θεωρώ ότι και τα δύο είναι παρόμοια υλικά λόγω υψηλών τιμών μ.

Διαπίστωσα μετά από έρευνα στο νετ ότι στην ευρωπαική αγορά μονωτικών κυριαρχεί η διογκωμένη.Στην ελλάδα τις εταιρείες που παράγουν το υλικό δεν τις γνωρίζω και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τις εμπιστευτώ. Ακούω ότι ορισμένοι αντί για γραφίτη απλά προσθέτουν χρώμα στο υλικό ή για να αυξήσουν το βάρος του υλικού προσθέτουν γύψο. Στο site της BASF που δίνει την πιστοποίηση για το neopor έχει συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες. Με προβληματίζει επίσης η συμπεριφορά του υλικού σε βάθος χρόνου.

Συνεπώς προβληματίζομαι αν θα επιλέξω τη λύση του Neopor. Θα ήθελα την άποψη σας..

PS Υπάρχει βέβαια και γραφιτούχα εξηλασμένη γνωστής εταιρείας αλλά η τιμή είναι υψηλή..

----------


## Xάρης

Μετά από προσωπική εμπειρία, πλέον δίνω ιδιαίτερο βάρος στη διαπνοή. Γι αυτό προτιμώ τη χρήση διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης. 
Την θερμομονωτική ικανότητα μπορεί να την πετύχεις με μεγαλύτερο πάχος.

Καλό θα ήταν να μιλάμε με ονόματα εταιριών και να αναφέρονται και τιμές.
Οι φήμες βλάπτουν την αγορά και αυτοί που τελικά χάνουν οι έντιμοι, αυτοί που κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.
Επομένως το "_Ακούω ότι ορισμένοι αντί για γραφίτη απλά προσθέτουν χρώμα στο υλικό ή για να αυξήσουν το βάρος του υλικού προσθέτουν γύψο._" θα πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένο, ώστε αν αληθεύει να ενημερωθούν και οι υπόλοιποι και να μην την πατήσουν.

----------


## Analogws

Χάρη θεωρείς ότι τα δύο υλικά με συντελεστές μ περίπου παρόμοιους, έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην διαπνοή? Τι είδους προβλήματα και που τα αντιμετώπισες και θεωρείς ότι υπερτερεί η διογκωμένη?

Σε μεγαλύτερα πάχη δεν μπορώ να πάω δυστυχώς λόγω αρχιτεκτονικών περιορισμών ασε που ήδη τα πάχη είναι αυξημένα (10cm στους εξωτερικούς τοίχους)

Όσο για αυτά που άκουσα μου τα είπε ο ίδιος κατασκευαστής διογκωμένης σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί του.Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι συγκεκριμένο για κάποια εταιρεία ούτε έχω πρόθεση να κάνω καμμία διαφήμηση ή δυσφήμηση οποιουδήποτε προϊόντος. Απλά θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για ένα υλικό που δεν γνωρίζω..Εσύ προσωπικά το γραφιτούχο το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει?

----------


## Xάρης

Η απλή διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη έχει το καλύτερο "value for money" για να το πω στα... Ελληνικά.
Αν λόγω αρχιτεκτονικών περιορισμών δεν μπορείς να έχεις τα απαιτούμενα πάχη, πηγαίνεις σε γραφιτούχα.
Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το νερό πηγαίνεις σε εξηλασμένη.

Η διογκωμένη έχει το χαμηλότερο, άρα και καλύτερο, μ (συντελεστή διάχυσης υδρατμών). Που σημαίνει καλύτερη διαπνοή.
Η γραφιτούχα είναι στα ίδια πάνω κάτω και σε απόσταση (χειρότερη) είναι η εξηλασμένη.

Η γραφιτούχα σημαίνει μικρότερο πάχος 20% για ίδια θερμομόνωση.

Η σύγκριση που έκανα στη διαπνοή ήταν μεταξύ εξηλασμένης και διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης. Ποτέ πια εξηλασμένη σ' όλη την επιφάνεια, παρά τα όποια άλλα πλεονεκτήματά της.

Και στο πέρασμα του χρόνου; Αν ψάξουμε στα φυλλάδια των υλικών θα δούμε μελέτες και το ένα και το άλλο. Σε 20 χρόνια δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει. Ίσως τα τεχνικά φυλλάδια να λένε την αλήθεια ίσως όχι. Στην Ελλάδα η εφαρμογή της εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης είναι ακόμα σε νηπιακό επίπεδο.

Οι κατασκευαστές μπορεί να λένε ό,τι θέλουν. Να θάβουν τους ανταγωνιστές και να φουσκώνουν τα δικά τους προϊόντα. Αν θέλουν να πουν κάτι ας το πουν με στοιχεία. Τότε μόνο έχει αξία.

Παραγωγοί Neopor στην Ελλάδα, όπως τους δίνει η ίδια η BASF

----------


## southstar

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,


Μετά από έρευνα έχουμε καταλήξει σε επιλογή εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης υφιστάμενης κατοικίας με εφαρμογή συστήματος ETICS γνωστής εταιρείας, αν και το θέμα έχει αναλυθεί πολλάκις θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι είδους πυκνότητα χρησιμοποιείτε συνήθως όταν επιλέγετε υλικό EPS. Κάνοντας μία αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο παρατηρώ ότι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές προτείνουν τους τύπους  EPS80(15-17kg/m3)  & EPS100 (18-20kg/m3) πέραν της επίδρασης στον συντελεστή λ και της διαφοράς στο κόστος τι είναι αυτό που θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε κατά την επιλογή ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο υλικά;

----------


## Xάρης

Τον συντελεστή μ.

----------

southstar

----------

